# Dixie at Black Shoals this saturday........maybe



## bsanders (Feb 10, 2014)

Depending on what this storm does we might be having a tourney at Black Shoals saturday. Dont really know what to say right now. Looks like it could get bad.....really bad. I will update later.


----------



## ja88red (Feb 10, 2014)

Well by Saturday everything should be thawed out


----------



## bsanders (Feb 10, 2014)

lets hope so. you checked out what DDD is talking about in the campfire section?


----------



## Steve78 (Feb 10, 2014)

It should be thawed by Saturday!!


----------



## ja88red (Feb 10, 2014)

bsanders said:


> lets hope so. you checked out what DDD is talking about in the campfire section?



I have not


----------



## ja88red (Feb 10, 2014)

We will be clear by Saturday morning should be a good tournament. Maybe I can weigh one in this time...


----------



## David Pinner (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks like a nice weekend


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Feb 11, 2014)

I just wanted to let you guys know that I'm in Florida and the weather is great!!!! lol hopefully we fish on Saturday


----------



## bsanders (Feb 12, 2014)

A decision will be made by tomorrow night. Ive seen where they are talking of some more stuff coming back in Friday and/or friday night. We will see.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok cool. I just hope I'm back by Friday. We're stuck in Macon right now and hopefully the roads will be drivable tomorrow.


----------



## Edo (Feb 12, 2014)

Saturday should be safe and good to go.


----------



## bsanders (Feb 12, 2014)

i hope you are right edo.


----------



## Edo (Feb 12, 2014)

Guy at Black Sholas also said the gate will not open until 8 am Saturday. .


----------



## ja88red (Feb 12, 2014)

Well then


----------



## dzafer (Feb 13, 2014)

Sunday  looks a lot better than Saturday... weather-wise


----------



## ja88red (Feb 13, 2014)

With melt today and tomorrow I think Saturday will be good.


----------



## jusdonaldson (Feb 13, 2014)

So what, maybe 8-4, or still a 3 o'clock weigh-in?


----------



## bsanders (Feb 13, 2014)

Alright guys and gals, ive talked with most of you and the consensus is to move the tourney to Sunday. They are calling for a chance of snow friday night and then saturday is supposed to be brutally windy and the high winds bother me as far as safety goes. I have called last friday, this monday and tuesday to get see if the gate person will open up early for tourneys like they regularly do but i have yet to get anyone to pick the phone up at the gate. I will try again tomorrow. If they open early for us we will fish 7-3. If they open at 8 we will have to make a decision at that time to when weigh in will be. I may or may not have made some folks mad, but i did what i thought was best and safest for the club and competitors.


----------



## ja88red (Feb 13, 2014)

Well I'm not going to be able to fish Sunday... Good luck


----------



## bsanders (Feb 13, 2014)

sorry jared.


----------



## Edo (Feb 13, 2014)

It's a good move...shoud be much better Sunday.


----------



## ja88red (Feb 13, 2014)

Scratch last I'm in lol


----------



## bsanders (Feb 13, 2014)

Jared did you get my text? If not pm me your number.


----------



## ja88red (Feb 13, 2014)

I did get it see y'all on Sunday.


----------



## TeamYarter (Feb 14, 2014)

I wont be able to make it sunday, going out of town. Hate that we cant do it on saturday but surely dont want the winds to be a danger if they are going to be that bad. Goodluck to yall sunday and stay safe, see yall in a few weeks.


----------



## bsanders (Feb 14, 2014)

Gates will open at 7.


----------



## ja88red (Feb 14, 2014)

See y'all at 7 then


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Feb 14, 2014)

See y'all there


----------



## bsanders (Feb 15, 2014)

Gonna shoot for a 7:30 blast off.


----------



## ja88red (Feb 15, 2014)

I might be sleeping all day just had a huge home cooked birthday supper... Time for some sleep...


----------



## bsanders (Feb 15, 2014)

Happy birthday, see you in the am.


----------



## ChadF821 (Feb 16, 2014)

Were the fish biting today? What did it take to win?


----------



## bsanders (Feb 16, 2014)

19+ to win today. 17+ 2nd and 16+ for 3rd. Big fish was 6.64. Gonna be later in the week before I can get results posted and the website updated. I left as soon as I got back from the tourney and headed down to Jefferson EMC to help out with the ice storm. Bare with me.


----------



## ja88red (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm just glad we weighed fish...


----------

